

Appsaurus (YC 07) debuts iPad recommendations before Apple, Mitch Kapor invests - lukexi
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/26/mobile-app-directory-hello-chair-raises-850k-from-mitch-kapor-chris-sacca-and-others/

======
mrshoe
Shouldn't this company be _very_ worried about the implications of this
article's title and the line " _The App Store has not yet switched on the
Genius feature for iPad apps, so this functionality is definitely compelling_
"?

What are they going to do once Apple does "switch on the Genius feature"?

~~~
lukexi
Hi Mr. Shoe (an excellent name for discussing matters with a company called
'Hello, Chair', if I may say so),

Perhaps we're assuming too much foreknowledge of the Story So Far — Appsaurus
has been out since December of 2009. We were, at the time, racing to be the
first recommendation engine for the iPhone. Apple beat us by a few short
weeks, which would have been a big bummer, except that Genius was universally
panned, and the eventual reviews of Appsaurus nearly all contained the line
"better than Genius" (see <http://appsaurus.com/press>). So it turned out to
be great that reviewers had something to compare Appsaurus to.

So, we're making the announcement more as an indication of how dedicated we
are to this space. I'll also note that Genius's quality has remained pretty
static since its release, whereas we've been steadily improving our
recommendations. Anyway, you can email me at luke@hellochair.com — I'd be
happy to give you a promo code so you can judge for yourself.

—Luke (CEO, Hello, Chair Inc.)

------
Jun8
AFAIK, there's no comparable service for Android apps. And in the field you
don't get competition from the mother ship, like with Apple and Genius, since
Google does not seem that interested in controlling the Android market.

This seems to be an excellent opportunity.

------
alain94040
Shouldn't there be a dot in the title? Or are Apple and Kapor investing?

"YC07 Appsaurus debuts iPad recommendations before Apple. Mitch Kapor invests"

